

Why It's Hard to Get a Business Off the Ground [video] - math
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQscE3Xed64

======
math
I have just come back to Australia from 2 months in SE Asia and one of the
most striking difference is the lack of rules - in particular how easy it is
to get a business going if you want to. As countries develop, they introduce
rules which tend to slow down economic growth. Some of these rules are good
(it feels a lot safer here due to better road rules, construction etc), but
many are pointless and introduced for the wrong reasons as the video
indicates.

